# Portrait of your "Best friend"



## Nassen0f (May 8, 2012)

Would like to have some "in studio" portraits of your "Best friend" as in your dog/other animal.

This was the first time using all my equipment to make a DIY studio in my house, and im pretty satisfied with the results.

Canon 5D mk2
Canon 85mm 1.8
430EX II
4x DIY continous studio lights
and a bunch of IKEA black fabric


----------



## HeavenHell (May 15, 2012)

Canon T2i
Tamron 90mm 2.8
No flash
Lightbox

Citriss - kingsnake






Noodles - kingsnake


----------



## Nassen0f (May 16, 2012)

Hehe, love the names.

Nice pictures.


----------



## bornshooter (May 16, 2012)

Nice shots guys


----------



## DJL329 (May 20, 2012)

Here's one of my cousin's dog, Buddy.

Canon 5D Mark II, EF 50mm f/1.4 w/12mm Ext. Tube.

Settings: f/4, 1/45, ISO 2000 (no flash -- it freaks him out!)





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7028638441/#in/photostream


----------



## ions (Jun 22, 2012)

Kimi in the Yard, Again [Explored June 11th, 2012 #10] by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## drjlo (Jun 22, 2012)

IMG_3812BW by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Jun 25, 2012)

That's quite a menacing look! I like!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 25, 2012)

Not my Doggy but my girlfriends brothers. He has two, Bella and Sonny, newfoundlands, when they go on holiday or bella is in heat we get one or both of them for a couple of weeks. Great fun, we both work full time so no life for doggies of our own, sadly.

Bella is about 4 months old here, and the size of a large spanial. She's now 2 years and the size of a small family car, just about.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 7, 2012)

Heres one it took on my ancient d30.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

That is beautiful, what an expression!


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Heres one it took on my ancient d30.



Nice - have to try it with one of my oldies


----------



## nikkito (Jul 7, 2012)

Bruno


----------



## kasperj (Jul 7, 2012)

Malte. Is no more among the living, but he made it past his 14th birthday which is quite rare for this breed of dog. A very dear family friend


----------



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

Such beautiful pictures in this thread!


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

A friends Westy


----------



## DCM1024 (Jul 7, 2012)

Bella
Canon Rebel XT


----------



## hippoeater (Jul 7, 2012)

5D Mark 2 with 50mm 1.8 - Sophie


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 8, 2012)

Canon T1i with Canon 50mm 1.8 II at 1.8, ISO 100, 1/500 of a second, no flash. 
My silly puppy Lucy putting her head on my girlfriend's lap, shot in my backyard.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 8, 2012)

@kasperj

He has that wearisome "what are you doing with that camera now Daddy?" look.

It's the only thing they do wrong: they just leave us too soon.

It's a lovely shot to remember him by.


----------



## nocturne (Jul 12, 2012)

My beagle Pjakkur with an attitude...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 12, 2012)

drjlo said:


> IMG_3812BW by drjlo1, on Flickr



*This best friend does not look friendly ...* Love that picture ;D


----------



## Northstar (Jul 15, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Not my Doggy but my girlfriends brothers. He has two, Bella and Sonny, newfoundlands, when they go on holiday or bella is in heat we get one or both of them for a couple of weeks. Great fun, we both work full time so no life for doggies of our own, sadly.
> 
> Bella is about 4 months old here, and the size of a large spanial. She's now 2 years and the size of a small family car, just about.



i literally LOL'd on this one....great image.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 15, 2012)

Dusty, about to go play in the snow.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 21, 2012)

@nocturne

What a lovely action shot, totally unconventioal pet portrait but absolutely captures the personality, brilliant!!!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 21, 2012)

@nikkito

Bruno was just made for the high fashion ringflash approach! What a superstar.

This is rapidly becoming my favouritist thread!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 21, 2012)

@Northstar
I just love the colours of Dusty, and that total adventure, wind up, silly head expression that only terriers can manage. My inlaws have a wee heinz variety which is 99% westie looking with 99% springer spanial personality.

I know all to well that wee look. Play. Play. PLAY. PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Nassen0f (Jul 22, 2012)

Another one of George the pug, 1 year old in a week ;D


----------



## Northstar (Jul 22, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @Northstar
> I just love the colours of Dusty, and that total adventure, wind up, silly head expression that only terriers can manage. My inlaws have a wee heinz variety which is 99% westie looking with 99% springer spanial personality.
> 
> I know all to well that wee look. Play. Play. PLAY. PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!



Paul...you hit that nail right on the head....play play play....eat....play play play...sleep...play...hey wait a minute, this dog sure has a great life!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 22, 2012)

Our dog "Dusty's"(see earlier post) arch enemies, "Kitty" and her sister. Why arch enemies? Well, here's how their day goes...sleep..get chased by Dusty...eat...sleep...get chased by Dusty....repeat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Jul 28, 2012)

All awesome captures, and thanks for sharing all these wonderful images of your best pals.
As was said, the only problem is, they leave us WAY too soon, but love seeing these memories you are all sharing with us.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 22, 2012)

The subject wouldnt hold still, but i still like it


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 20, 2014)

new best friend - 10 weeks


----------



## slclick (Mar 20, 2014)

Mateo, our 10 month old Havanese


----------



## langpaulftw (Mar 20, 2014)

My border collie in the snow. T2i and 70-200 lens.


----------



## Emil (Mar 20, 2014)

My cat hanging out in the garden.



Sultan by Emil Øisang, on Flickr


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking out over the Rosario Strait


----------



## Waterdonkey (Mar 20, 2014)

My dog Early, sleeping in the hallway (studio).
5D3 24-70mm 2.8. iso 1600


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

can0nfan2379 said:


> Looking out over the Rosario Strait



cool shot!


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't really have a "best friend", but I found an awesome one while on a job in Salta, Argentina. Its a frame from a small video clip I made to see how much digital in-camera sharpen would affect the overall quality (toned it to zero right after).

This guy walked with me all around a forest but had to leave him to get back to the hotel...

Canon 7D + Samyang 24mm f1.4


----------



## eml58 (Mar 21, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Heres one it took on my ancient d30.



Some standouts here, but this image of RLPhoto's is a standout.

I was going to post an image of my 1Dx & 200-400f/4, but thought I might get some flack.


----------



## Harv (Mar 21, 2014)

My 'Best Friend' and I were pretty much joined at the hip for many years and hunted up a lot of birds together.

We lost him a while back to cancer but he will be in my heart forever.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## cycleraw (Mar 21, 2014)

My best friend, just turned 5 Monday.


----------



## BL (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Max Power (Mar 21, 2014)

5D2/24-70II
1/100 sec; f/4.0; 
1/320 sec; f/2.8;


----------



## michael_tkf (Mar 21, 2014)

Parker, black lab


----------



## cap7ainclu7ch (Mar 21, 2014)

One of my dogs.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2014)

'Willem', almost 1 yr old. This shot was made using a NEX-6 and an adapted vintage Canon FL 50mm f3.5 Macro (lens released in 1965). The lens has 6 aperture blades, 4 elements in 3 groups and is a 'Tessar' optical design that delivers fabulous bokeh.


----------



## Wiki Tango (Mar 21, 2014)

Pauline was such a relaxed and laid back cat...



Summertime, and the living is easy by Ingo Kwiat, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 21, 2014)

Wiki Tango said:


> Pauline was such a relaxed and laid back cat...
> 
> 
> 
> Summertime, and the living is easy by Ingo Kwiat, on Flickr



;D. Great shot ! As are many of the others but this one made me smile.


----------



## Menace (Mar 21, 2014)

Milly


----------



## ecka (Mar 21, 2014)

6D + EF 40mm f/2.8 STM + 430EXII




IMG_3594 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 21, 2014)

So many excellent and lovely pictures!!


----------



## nda (Mar 21, 2014)

6d+100l+ziggi


----------



## rpt (Mar 21, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Wiki Tango said:
> 
> 
> > Pauline was such a relaxed and laid back cat...
> ...


I agree! This one is priceless!


----------



## skullyspice (Mar 21, 2014)

Prudence


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 21, 2014)

Homer, always curious.....


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't have my newer shots of them on my website, but here are two older ones:

My boy:





And girl:


----------



## ecka (Mar 21, 2014)

This thread is furrtastic


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 21, 2014)

1) Gemini von Katz - I got him shortly after I saw "How to Train Your Dragon"

2) Pongo - The geriatric fox-terrier... shame he's almost totally deaf


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 21, 2014)

The best friend I ever had: Lodewijk. In the first picture he's enjoying the sunshine at old age in may 2012. Unfortunately he passed on half a year ago at age 17. He had diabetes from age 15 and we gave him a shot of insulin twice every day.

The second shot is made on the last day he was with us - heart disease and diabetes was the end of him  :'(


----------



## fugu82 (Mar 22, 2014)

My sister's American Bulldog "Guido". I was careful to use my 135L so that the drool would be really sharp.


----------



## TAW (Mar 22, 2014)

Long ago... My wonderful pup Carl


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

Alley Cat.... found as a kitten in an alley... and now enjoying a life of luxury.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 22, 2014)

linus by gbchriste, on Flickr

First shot I took with my new 70-200 2.8L IS II. Wanted to test the IS function. The only light in the room was a 40 watt table lamp just off to camera right. Zoomed to 165mm and hand held at 1/20 second.


----------



## RavePixel (Mar 22, 2014)

Not my dog, but in the same spirit of this thread - was taken the day before the dog was donated to a seeing eye dog foundation. Owner was very generous.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Mar 22, 2014)

My puppy over the last few months....


----------



## Peerke (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

Here's my best friend as a baby:







And as a grown up friend.




http://www.maryamora.nl/images/Buddy%20Krummel%20II.jpg

Krummel is a mix between a south African Boer Boel and a Japanese Tosa. Best dog I ever had.


----------



## svensl (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/9576658381/#sizes/k/in/set-72157633453423884/


----------



## westr70 (Mar 22, 2014)

This is one of my three best friends, Mauser.


----------



## rogerb (Mar 22, 2014)

senior portrait (she is 15)




canon 6d, 24-105, indoor natural light


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Mar 22, 2014)

svensl said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/9576658381/#sizes/k/in/set-72157633453423884/



Really like this one Svensl, nice job!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Alley Cat.... found as a kitten in an alley... and now enjoying a life of luxury.



Lots of great shots here....Don, this is a beautiful cat/image!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 23, 2014)

Someone decided he wanted to sit in a bag


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 23, 2014)

Blue and Silky. His eyes are really that blue.


----------



## davejdoe (Mar 23, 2014)

This is Paisley, My wire haired Daschund...


----------



## Eli (Mar 23, 2014)

My dog named 'Bubbles' who passed away in 2013.



http://elindaire.smugmug.com/


----------



## nda (Mar 23, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> This is Paisley, My wire haired Daschund...



great pic...


----------



## Menace (Mar 23, 2014)

6D - Puppy love


----------



## Northstar (Mar 23, 2014)

Menace said:


> 6D - Puppy love



I just love those puppies! ;D


----------



## Northstar (Mar 23, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> This is Paisley, My wire haired Daschund...



Nice photo dave!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 23, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> This is Paisley, My wire haired Daschund...


Great shot.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> This is Paisley, My wire haired Daschund...



Beautiful shot Dave. Well done.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 24, 2014)

Mini. Winter Storm Snochi.


----------



## mroffbeat (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, 2 of my best buddies shot with my soon to be replaced Canon 60D.
On the beach with the internal flash(!) and in my house with a remote speedlite.
Both with 24-70L lens.

Shooting these's guys require's allot of patience and a big bag'o'cookies.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 4, 2014)

mroffbeat said:


> Hi Guys, 2 of my best buddies shot with my soon to be replaced Canon 60D.
> On the beach with the internal flash(!) and in my house with a remote speedlite.
> Both with 24-70L lens.
> 
> Shooting these's guys require's allot of patience and a big bag'o'cookies.


Welcome to CR and those are both really nice photos, particularly the top one and it's a particularly impressive result with the pop-up flash!


----------



## Gilbo65 (Apr 6, 2014)

Some great shots here!

One from me..





Canon 6D
Candid shot with room lighting


----------



## tntwit (Apr 7, 2014)

Taken today - enjoying some spring weather!


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's another shot of my girl, 5DIII & 50L at f/1.2 1/50s ISO 3200:


----------



## ecka (Apr 13, 2014)

Old Friend by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Apr 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's another shot of my girl, 5DIII & 50L at f/1.2 1/50s ISO 3200:



She is gorgeous!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 14, 2014)

ecka said:


> Old Friend by ecka84, on Flickr



"hi...um, i'm stoned" 

jk...nice shot!


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2014)

Menace said:


> She is gorgeous!


Thanks, Menace, and it's shots like these that have me thinking that I should just cancel the Sigma 50 f/1.4 pre-order. I'm perfectly happy with the 50L.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > She is gorgeous!
> ...



I know the feeling 
You can always put a red rubber band on the Sigma ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...


True, and I've only owned one Sigma (the 12-24 II) and while I didn't find anything wrong with it, I rarely used the AF and certainly didn't use it for bokeh. The bummer with it was when I went to sell it and received a fraction of what I paid. I fear this will happen with the 50mm, and I love my 50L and I'm not sure the Sigma will be that much better for portraiture. For everything else, the 24-70 II is more than fine at 50mm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



I'm gonna try to be cool 8) and NOT have this new Sigma on pre-order. Wish me luck ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


I found this comparison (50L to 50A comparison from SLR Lounge) and that sealed the deal. I cancelled my pre-order. With the 50L in my kit already, I can think of a lot of other things to spend $950 on that wouldn't duplicate something I already have. And I'm assuming you skipped the 600 II? For now at least... 8)


----------



## Kahuna (Apr 14, 2014)

BK -Black Kitty


----------



## Kahuna (Apr 14, 2014)

My wife's cross eyed little freak - Pippi


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



I saw this review in your other post. I might sell my 50L, not because of Sigma. I used A7r + Zeiss FE 55mm f1.8 quite often now. The A7r has "eye AF", which I found is very accurate. Even shooting at wide open aperture. The Zeiss FE 55mm is sharp, however, the bokeh can't match with Canon 50L. See photo below: A7r + FE 55mm with "eye AF" feacture.

I always want to build a home studio kit, just for the holiday photos. Since I have almost $400 BH rewards, I might as well getting some lighting stuff:
1. Speedlite 600EX-RT(x3)
2. ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter
3. Stands and softbox etc...


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice shot, Dylan, and I can understand. The 1D X has a similar mode and it seems to work well with my 85 II, but I haven't tried it with the 50L yet. We are very fortunate to have "too much" gear sometimes and I guess that's what I'm hoping to avoid by passing on the Sigma and you by selling your 50L. 

I went for the Paul C Buff Einstein set up after adding up the number of 580s (at the time) I'd need to overpower the sun outdoors and shoot wirelessly. The 600s change that equation a bit, but monolights worked out best for me.


----------



## Menace (Apr 28, 2014)

5D III, 70-200 2.8L II


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 28, 2014)

Boating buddies:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/wellfedcanuck/8861226631/in/photostream/


----------



## scott_m (Apr 28, 2014)

5DIII, EF50/1.4 ISO160, f/2.8, 1/160


----------



## MickDK (Apr 28, 2014)

My 5 best friends 

Andrea





Chili





Fie





Garfield





Fellini


----------



## Saybia (Apr 28, 2014)

My two friends


----------



## langpaulftw (Apr 28, 2014)

Ash is tired after playing fetch.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 28, 2014)

MickDK said:


> My 5 best friends
> 
> Fellini


5, wow, what a beautiful collection of furry friends! Also, Fellini really puts the "mane" in Maine Coon!


----------



## Vern (Apr 28, 2014)

Action portrait of Kali playing 'stick'. 1DX + 600 II.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 28, 2014)

Vern said:


> Action portrait of Kali playing 'stick'. 1DX + 600 II.



That is _such_ a good shot !

Now even I will admit you couldn't have done that on a 6D


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 28, 2014)

Not _my_ best friend... I was puppy sitting for the weekend. Naturally took lots of pictures... 



Dixie by bseitz234, on Flickr


----------



## aj1974 (Apr 29, 2014)

My beautiful girl. Finally got her to sit still for a photo


----------



## Famateur (Apr 29, 2014)

Sundown at the Pumpkin Patch





Yeti Rosabelle (Rosie)


----------



## surapon (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry, My friends
I do not have any pets---No Dogs or Cat, Just Wild lifes around my yards and the plants in my garden.
Here are the sample of my best friends.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## cellomaster27 (Apr 29, 2014)

my dog is used to me having her stay put while i photograph her. even with a softbox and flash.. She's good and easy!


----------



## MickDK (Apr 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 5, wow, what a beautiful collection of furry friends! Also, Fellini really puts the "mane" in Maine Coon!


Yes he does 

OT: Can anyone tell me where I change the camera info seen below my name? It currently says 'Powershot G16' (which is wrong, guess it is a default value) - but I can't see where this setting can be changed?


----------



## Menace (Apr 30, 2014)

MickDK said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > 5, wow, what a beautiful collection of furry friends! Also, Fellini really puts the "mane" in Maine Coon!
> ...




Hi, it's not a reflection of what camera you have, rather your 'status' (for a better word) on CR. Essentially, the more you post on CR the higher your camera model. 

Mine is 1D4 as I have less than 1000 posts - one person here (aka CR Geek) is well over 10000+ 

Respect!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2014)

Hi Folks.
A question for the cat people here, do you sedate them to get your pics? I keep trying to get a pic for here and every time I get the camera the cat either runs away or towards me or just sticks its head to its [email protected]&£ and cleans! :-[ Dogs understand sit and stay, cats do too they just don't care what you tell them! ;D I even put down some weed for cats (catnip) but that just gets a flurry of writhing flailing that also won't make a good picture! :
Help me get a picture of my cat, give me a clue! 
Loving the pics on here, Maine Coon especially.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Menace (May 1, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> do you sedate them to get your pics?



I Wish! 
For me it's a matter of perseverance and using the long end of my 70-200 so as not to disturb or distract them.


----------



## ecka (May 1, 2014)

IMG_3573 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (May 1, 2014)

Menace said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > do you sedate them to get your pics?
> ...


Same here - I generally wait until they're a little sleepy (never long with cats!) and find that the 50mm length usually works best for me, but I'll use whatever lens I have - 50 most of the time, but 85, 70-200, and even 300mm. Wide angles like 16-35 and the like aren't recommended, though, unless you like nose prints on your front element


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 1, 2014)

Puppy on a Rainy Day by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

King Charles Cavalier Spaniel - she's about 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 1, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> King Charles Cavalier Spaniel - she's about 4 1/2 months old.



Nice! Shot using one of your vintage lenses, no doubt?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 1, 2014)

Hi Dustin.
Lovely picture, definitely giving you a look, perhaps I'm fed up with being wet do you have what you want yet? It seems she is happy to try to please you!

Cheers Graham.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Puppy on a Rainy Day by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> King Charles Cavalier Spaniel - she's about 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 1, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > King Charles Cavalier Spaniel - she's about 4 1/2 months old.
> ...



That's actually the Tamron 70-200 VC lens. It actually has a really, really nice OOF rendering. It has its limitations, but is actually an amazingly competent lens.


----------



## Cory (May 1, 2014)

:-*


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 1, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Interesting, it does have that characterful vintage look to it. Great stuff


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 1, 2014)

Puppy love


----------



## talicoa (May 1, 2014)

In case my insert image doesn't work: 
http://www.alicoatephotography.com/p1017936394/h39249476#h39249476
This is my best bud Cedar. A German Short Hair Pointer. The largest of his kind I have ever seen.


----------



## metacove (May 1, 2014)

My standard poodle.


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 2, 2014)

Cecil on grandpa's lap


----------



## atkinsr (May 2, 2014)

A few of my best friends...


----------



## Monchoon (May 2, 2014)

Famateur said:


> Sundown at the Pumpkin Patch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A great Griffin shot, love it.


----------



## Colonel H (May 2, 2014)

Jaspr the pudelpointer


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 2, 2014)

Here's a unique one I just took of our cat:



The Mouse&#x27;s View by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 2, 2014)

AudioGlenn said:


> Cecil on grandpa's lap



That is a very cute shot!


----------



## mackguyver (May 2, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's a unique one I just took of our cat:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mouse&#x27;s View by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


I was afraid the dogs had taken over . This thread is awesome and I love looking at everyone's photos, dogs, cats, and other friends included.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 2, 2014)

My new friend Willem, when he was 7 months of age. He just celebrated his first birthday a month ago  I took these pics with an Ixus 132 (Canon Elph 115 IS ).


----------



## ecka (May 4, 2014)

Lovely thread . Thank you all for sharing.




IMG_4358 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Famateur (May 17, 2014)

Monchoon said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Sundown at the Pumpkin Patch
> ...



Thanks! Nice to see someone recognize the breed (and not think it's a German Wirehaired  ).


----------



## ecka (May 18, 2014)

IMG_4243 by ecka84, on Flickr




IMG_4242 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (May 18, 2014)

Hi Ecka. 
Really nice shot. A caption for 4242. 
Are you taking pictures of me? How dare you! 

Cheers Graham.



ecka said:


> IMG_4243 by ecka84, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ecka (May 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ecka.
> Really nice shot. A caption for 4242.
> Are you taking pictures of me? How dare you!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Thank you Graham.
The caption is more like "You better feed me after the shoot, or else ..."


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 18, 2014)

ecka said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ecka.
> ...



I love the green eyes  This is a great topic, keep them coming!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 19, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Some exquisite shots here, and now some of mine, Tabby sleeping on a 4" wide rail, scares the hell out of me as I've seen her fall off a 9" wide brick wall whilst walking!




IMG_5147 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.005 sec (1/200)
Aperture	f/6.3
Focal Length	500 mm
ISO Speed	400
Exposure Bias	+1/3 EV





IMG_5144 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	150 mm
ISO Speed	100
Exposure Bias	+1/3 EV





IMG_5141 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	168 mm
ISO Speed	100
Exposure Bias	+1/3 EV





IMG_5140 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture	f/3.2
Focal Length	200 mm
ISO Speed	320
Exposure Bias	+1/3 EV
Thanks for looking.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 24, 2014)

Hi Folks.
A few more of my puddy tat! Enjoy. 

I'm higher than you and cuter than you!



IMG_5187 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

I see you.



IMG_5199 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

I'm cleaning not posing!



IMG_4784 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cat ch light!



IMG_5202 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

The catch light is the sun reflected off the door glass reflected off her eye!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 31, 2014)

I took this pic yesterday with my smart phone


----------



## Click (May 31, 2014)

Which one is your best friend? The beer or the cat? ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 31, 2014)

Click said:


> Which one is your best friend? The beer or the cat? ;D



The more friends the better ;D


----------



## applecider (May 31, 2014)

Young Griffon out sniffing near sunset, Portland Oregon.

1DX ISO 1000 lens 420 300ii +1.4 640sec f4.0


----------



## sjbradbury (May 31, 2014)

Willie




and Bauer


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 3, 2014)

Chase the Light by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Saw the beautiful light and got my wife to throw the ball so I could focus on tracking and placing our little "friend" where I wanted her!


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 3, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Chase the Light by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> Saw the beautiful light and got my wife to throw the ball so I could focus on tracking and placing our little "friend" where I wanted her!


Nice light and great shot - looks like a fun time with your friend!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Dustin. 
Very nice shot, all three of you having fun! 

Cheers Graham.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Chase the Light
> 
> Saw the beautiful light and got my wife to throw the ball so I could focus on tracking and placing our little "friend" where I wanted her!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Dustin.
> Very nice shot, all three of you having fun!
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Exactly. Kind of hard to be the ball thrower and the photographer!


----------



## Northstar (Jun 15, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Chase the Light by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
> 
> Saw the beautiful light and got my wife to throw the ball so I could focus on tracking and placing our little "friend" where I wanted her!



great light and shot Dustin!


----------



## Synkka (Jun 15, 2014)

Playing fetch


----------



## DynaMo (Jun 15, 2014)

Think Big


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 17, 2014)

DynaMo said:


> Think Big



Very nice photo, and nicely framed. Is this a King Charles Cavalier? That's what we have, except ours is the tri-color


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi DynaMo. 
Certainly looks like a dog deep in thought, nicely captured. 

Cheers Graham.



DynaMo said:


> Think Big


----------



## BillH (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's one of my daughter's Cocker Spaniel Isla, enjoying herself at Wiseman's Bridge beach in South Wales. EOS40D with 24-105L at 1/500th f8.0.


----------



## BillH (Jun 19, 2014)

Another of my daughter's dogs, now sadly departed, Wilson resting after competing in a Giant Breeds Olympics competition (sponsored by Eukanuba). EOS 40D with 24-105L at 1/200th f7.1.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 19, 2014)

In the process of reviewing the Zeiss APO Sonnar T 2/135mm ZE lens (a real treat!). Here's one of my cat in the backyard:


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 21, 2014)

Willem is always my favorite subject when I want to try out some gear. These were shot with a Canon FD 200mm f4 S.S.C adapted to a Sony NEX-6. It takes effort to get sharp photo's with a subject as dynamic as my 1 yr old cat ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 8, 2014)

A favourite picture of Fluffy at the cottage...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> A favourite picture of Fluffy at the cottage...



Excellent!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 8, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > A favourite picture of Fluffy at the cottage...
> ...


+1 - that is _too _cute, mrsfotografie, your, Dustin, and Bill's shots are all excellent as well!


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> A favourite picture of Fluffy at the cottage...



Excellent shot Don.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Thank you mackguyver


----------



## moocowe (Jul 8, 2014)

Images deleted.


----------



## cmcullington (Jul 8, 2014)

Canon 60D w/ Canon 50mm

and





Canon 60D w/ Zeiss 35mm


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 9, 2014)

Here is my best friend! We love watching birds and squirrels in the back yard, he's quite the hunter!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 9, 2014)

cmcullington said:


> Canon 60D w/ Canon 50mm
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Nice shots, particularly the one in bed and welcome to CR! I hope we see more work like this from you.



kennephoto said:


> Here is my best friend! We love watching birds and squirrels in the back yard, he's quite the hunter!


Great photo - beautiful (and chain-link-fence crazy) bokeh!


----------



## Murilo_mms (Jul 10, 2014)

5D3 + 50L




Pooph por murilomms, no Flickr


5D3 + 135L




Pooph por murilomms, no Flickr




Pooph por murilomms, no Flickr


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 10, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> Here is my best friend! We love watching birds and squirrels in the back yard, he's quite the hunter!


Great photo - beautiful (and chain-link-fence crazy) bokeh!
[/quote]

Thank you! It was one of my first photos taken with my new 135L. The shot I planned the bokeh was all the lens' doing!


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> Here is my best friend! We love watching birds and squirrels in the back yard, he's quite the hunter!



I really like this picture. Nicely done kennephoto.


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 11, 2014)

Click said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my best friend! We love watching birds and squirrels in the back yard, he's quite the hunter!
> ...



Thanks! I will let my cat know you like his photo ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

kennephoto said:


> Here is my best friend! We love watching birds and squirrels in the back yard, he's quite the hunter!


Nice picture.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 15, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Willem is always my favorite subject when I want to try out some gear. These were shot with a Canon FD 200mm f4 S.S.C adapted to a Sony NEX-6. It takes effort to get sharp photo's with a subject as dynamic as my 1 yr old cat ;D


My aunt's cat, Olive, is 7 months old and hyperactive doesn't even come close to describing her... look at her trying to paw my camera.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 15, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Willem is always my favorite subject when I want to try out some gear. These were shot with a Canon FD 200mm f4 S.S.C adapted to a Sony NEX-6. It takes effort to get sharp photo's with a subject as dynamic as my 1 yr old cat ;D
> ...



Cool!!! Big eyes, claws ready


----------



## Kahuna (Jul 16, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi StudentOfLight. 
She is a beauty, was it quite dark, or was she terrified of the camera hence the defensive paw! ;D
Nice shot, our cat looks a lot like that but is 14 yrs old, she likes shiny stuff, earrings, pens, watches all found hidden under the bed, eventually witnessed her thieving! Keep an eye on yer camera! 

Cheers Graham. 



StudentOfLight said:


> My aunt's cat, Olive, is 7 months old and hyperactive doesn't even come close to describing her... look at her trying to paw my camera.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 17, 2014)

I took this snapshot a minute ago with my smartphone ;D


----------



## NJOYCanon (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is our "PieDog". 

This is my 1st. post, I hope you like it


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 17, 2014)

NJOYCanon said:


> Here is our "PieDog".
> 
> This is my 1st. post, I hope you like it



Welcome to the forum! Nice photo. Did you mean to attach two different photo's? I only see one, twice...


----------



## NJOYCanon (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you for the comment and the Welcome to Canon Rumors . I tried to remove one of the images but without luck.  I only wanted to post the one image but I somehow didn't watch what I was doing.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 18, 2014)

NJOYCanon said:


> Thank you for the comment and the Welcome to Canon Rumors . I tried to remove one of the images but without luck.  I only wanted to post the one image but I somehow didn't watch what I was doing.



You can 'modify' your post and then click the '+' next to 'Attachments and other options', then 'uncheck' the unwanted attachment.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 19, 2014)

My cuddly pet ;D


----------



## Musigra (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't know a better way to introduce myself to the community than to do it together with my best (pet)friend Richie. 

Thanks from germany 
for so much learning by lurking

Axel


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2014)

Musigra said:


> Don't know a better way to introduce myself to the community than to do it together with my best (pet)friend Richie.
> 
> Thanks from germany
> for so much learning by lurking
> ...



Welcome Axel and Richie! Beautiful feline


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2014)

Musigra said:


> Don't know a better way to introduce myself to the community than to do it together with my best (pet)friend Richie.
> 
> Thanks from germany
> for so much learning by lurking
> ...



Very nice pictures. Welcome to CR


----------



## candyman (Sep 21, 2014)

Wonderful series Axel, Welcome at CR


----------



## candyman (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice Skulker!


----------



## Musigra (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you Northstar,
thank you Click, 
thank you candyman 

for your kind comments.

Here's another one showing his Mr. Hyde side.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 22, 2014)

"Who you looking' at...."
Zen, enjoying the beach.


----------



## svensl (Sep 22, 2014)

Bert https://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/14681545430/


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's my Scottish Fold cats, enjoying Sydney.
Sugar is the laid back one and the other is called Spice.


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> "Who you looking' at...."
> Zen, enjoying the beach.



Really Nice atmosphere !


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 22, 2014)

svensl said:


> Bert https://www.flickr.com/photos/ssoell/14681545430/



That is crazy good, Sven! Nice depth, pop and everything you might possibly want from a shot.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 22, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > "Who you looking' at...."
> ...


Thanks Helios68. I find that the 24mm f1.4 has a certain quality with the light, which helps. Plus, I had a CP filter in place. Taken at f1.8 focused on Zen's nose


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> Here's my Scottish Fold cats, enjoying Sydney.
> Sugar is the laid back one and the other is called Spice.


cat with character, very well caught


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2014)

Doleful by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> (doleful)



Hard to resist those eyes!


----------



## candyman (Oct 2, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > (doleful)
> ...




+1
beautiful


----------



## ecka (Oct 3, 2014)

IMG_4106 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 3, 2014)

ecka said:


> IMG_4106 by ecka84, on Flickr




Ouch! But very nice


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Yup! Lovely shot Dustin. The trouble is they do not stay this size for long...


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_4106 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...


Lovely! How did you shoot this? And this is play. Notice the claws are out but the pressure is only to hold. Not break skin. And they can do that in a microsecond! Notice the skin depression on the middle finger. It is play.

Well, my first cat Bambi did that to me once - held my finger in her mouth with sufficient pressure to hold and refused to let go so I went in with my mouth and held her paw with my teeth! She had this shocked look. Total disbelief. She let go of my finger. The look said "What! You did that to me? You are my dad - you cant do that!". That look was priceless. If only they could talk. 

She has been gone a long time. This incident was probably 21 years back. She was my first cat. She taught me Cat. Before that I thought that I was a Dog person and so I needed to hate cats! Surprise - surprise! Things your "other" family members teach you...


----------



## ecka (Oct 4, 2014)

rpt said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



This is an old picture I took with my Canon A510 P&S 9 years ago. Kittens name was Mars, and he's playing with my cousins hand . I know they are cute and fluffy and playful, but I would keep my face away from those sharp little claws . I think I always was (and still am) a cat person. I love cats, they are funny, unpredictable, fast, smart, caring, independent (self-sufficient) and proud animals. It's amazing how they are ready to stand against and (if necessary) fight much larger enemies, even bears .
Mars is gone too. He was a free cat.

This is the last picture of him I took last year.



Old Warrior by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 4, 2014)

nice!.... or perhaps not so nice.....


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 4, 2014)

rpt said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Thanks, all. She's actually about 9 months old, so won't get a whole lot bigger. She weighs about 18 pounds.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Oct 4, 2014)

Early resting her eyes in the afternoon. 
5D3, 70-200mm 2.8 is L. iso.100, 153mm, 2.8, 1/640


----------



## candyman (Oct 4, 2014)

Waterdonkey said:


> Early resting her eyes in the afternoon.
> 5D3, 70-200mm 2.8 is L. iso.100, 153mm, 2.8, 1/640


Very nice. I like the colors.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi ecka. 
I have been trying to tell our adopted cat that best friends don't bite your fingers, I will have to make sure he doesn't see this! 

Excellent shot. 
Lots of other excellent shots too, waterdonkey and Dustin in particular. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ecka said:


> IMG_4106 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## TeT (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Peerke (Oct 5, 2014)

Another one of my big friend. Always happy 8)

7D + 400 f/5.6


----------



## ScoBat (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought I would post this as my first post.


----------



## rpt (Oct 5, 2014)

ScoBat said:


> I thought I would post this as my first post.


Great shot Scott! Welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2014)

ScoBat said:


> I thought I would post this as my first post.



Very nice shot 

Welcome to CR.


----------



## TomD (Oct 5, 2014)

My first post too.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2014)

TomD said:


> My first post too.



Cute  Nicely done. Welcome to CR Tom.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2014)

In memoriam


----------



## Helios68 (Oct 6, 2014)

My best friend


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 16, 2014)

My boy Sam 13yrs old


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 17, 2014)

At the beach 0419/14


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 17, 2014)

Bro....what was in that biscuit.....I'm seeing colors.....


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Oct 17, 2014)

Skulker said:


> My cuddly pet ;D


Happy


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 17, 2014)

ecka said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...


----------



## Northstar (Oct 17, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> At the beach 0419/14



Love it! At the beach...dog "smiling"...got a mouthful of sand..a clear blue eye.....and for a bonus, a classic name, Sam. 

Nice photo.


----------



## ecka (Oct 17, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ecka.
> I have been trying to tell our adopted cat that best friends don't bite your fingers, I will have to make sure he doesn't see this!
> 
> Excellent shot.
> ...



You can't fight their nature


----------



## ecka (Oct 17, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. It's powerful to see these two shots, one as a kitten, one at progressed age. How old was he? 10 or 11 yrs?



He was ~9, I think. Spring 2005 - Winter 2013/14.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 17, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> My boy Sam 13yrs old



Blessed is the person who earns the love of an old dog.


----------



## candyman (Oct 17, 2014)

Helios68 said:


> My best friend




Lovely shot. Black& white works very well


----------



## Kendo (Oct 17, 2014)

Please excuse the number of photos and quality here as some of them are quite old. I'm in a reminiscent mood today and am missing my old best friends so thought I would share some of them with you..my first real post on here too 

This first one is Harry, he only made it to his second birthday. He was too adventurous for his own good. A very lovely boy and a real character.. This was taken a long time ago when digital cameras were quite new things..



DCP_0465 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr

This next one is Jin, he is still around but lives with my ex-wife now. Jin actually means silvery in Japanese which seems to suit him quite well.. He's slightly bigger now! He's a Weimaraner if you don't know..



DSC01231 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr


Next is Thomas, he was the most loving cat I have ever met and I've had quite a few over the years. He really knew how to give you a good cuddle.
p.s. My stomach isn't nearly that large anymore!



IMG_0654 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr

He was a nice subject to photograph..sadly he died just over a year ago. He made it to a good age which is something, but I am getting upset now just looking at him.. :'( If you had a bad day he would always make you forget about it, I'm sure he knew what I was thinking and feeling. A real loss..



IMG_2691 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr



IMG_2943 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr

My new best friend, and totally bonkers 1 year old kitten. She's called Ella and is a British Shorthair silver tabby.



IMG_4556 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr



IMG_5056 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr

She has expensive tastes like my other half... but she eats all the flys and spiders in our house which is great ;D



IMG_6419 by keir_wilkinson, on Flickr

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## tbadowski (Oct 17, 2014)

sorry, man's best friend is a dog


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 17, 2014)

Kendo said:


> I'm in a reminiscent mood today and am missing my old best friends so thought I would share some of them with you..my first real post on here too



Pets are not like a member of your family. Pets are a member of your family.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 17, 2014)

tahoetoeknee said:


> At the beach 0419/14



Let's analyze this photograph

At the beach - check
Dirty- check
Wet- check
With Digger Nose- check
Dirt on tongue- check

Yup, that's a happy Lab! ;D


----------



## candyman (Oct 17, 2014)

Kendo said:


> Please excuse the number of photos and quality here as some of them are quite old. I'm in a reminiscent mood today and am missing my old best friends so thought I would share some of them with you..my first real post on here too
> 
> This first one is Harry, he only made it to his second birthday. He was too adventurous for his own good. A very lovely boy and a real character.. This was taken a long time ago when digital cameras were quite new things..
> 
> ...




Very nice series. I like especially the last one. Very cute!


----------



## captainkanji (Oct 18, 2014)

Canon 6D, 70-200 f/4L USM


----------



## nineyards (Nov 4, 2014)

Ruby my new puppy
Vet says to look forward to feeding and caring for a 120 to 140 pound dog


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi nineyards. 
Lovely shots, lovely dog, shame they have to grow up. She is already not a small dog! 

Cheers, Graham. 



nineyards said:


> Ruby my new puppy
> Vet says to look forward to feeding and caring for a 120 to 140 pound dog


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Ruby my new puppy
> Vet says to look forward to feeding and caring for a 120 to 140 pound dog



So cute


----------



## rshachar (Nov 4, 2014)

[email protected] by 202, on Flickr
450D 50-250 Mark I


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi rshachar. 
Lovely shot, fantastic expression! 

Cheers, Graham. 



rshachar said:


> [email protected] by 202, on Flickr
> 450D 50-250 Mark I


----------



## nineyards (Nov 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nineyards.
> Lovely shots, lovely dog, shame they have to grow up. She is already not a small dog!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Thanks Graham, I am sure they are already working on the development of a "permanent puppy" that will never grow up and remain forever cute and cuddly

Vincent


----------



## nineyards (Nov 4, 2014)

Click said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby my new puppy
> ...


Thanks Click, couldn't agree with you more


----------



## jcarapet (Nov 4, 2014)

Good stuff here. I enjoy it, and animals is a market that I would love to get into more with my photography.


----------



## DogpackChris (Nov 4, 2014)

Just one of my four rescues. Petey posing for a Halloween portrait in front of the arch in the Poinsett Bridge. The bridge is supposed to be haunted. Canon 1DmkIII, Tokina 16-28 f2.8, f10, ISO 50 and 1/6 of a second. In some later shots I shot ISO 400 which in my opinion is just as clean for almost everything. But, I wanted to slow the water down a bit and counted on Petey to hold still.


----------



## jcarapet (Nov 4, 2014)

Kahuna said:


> My wife's cross eyed little freak - Pippi



this one actually works better OOF in my opinion. Seems like you are seeing it from the cats position.


----------



## Robin (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's my dog Monty.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2014)

Dirty but happy as can be.


----------



## Nethawk (Nov 6, 2014)

I have 5 best friends. This is two of them, our Cairn terriers. Coolest dogs ever!


----------



## Nethawk (Nov 6, 2014)

Three and four. Or really one and two if in order of being adopted by...


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 7, 2014)

Nethawk said:


> I have 5 best friends. This is two of them, our Cairn terriers. Coolest dogs ever!


Lovely! My first dog was a Cairn terrier that looked just like your first photo.


----------



## Jat Riski (Nov 7, 2014)

Hope you like it friends


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Jat. 
What is his name, does he come when you call him? 
Nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jat Riski said:


> Hope you like it friends


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jat.
> What is his name, does he come when you call him?
> Nice shot.
> 
> ...



Does he play 'fetch'? ;D


----------



## NancyP (Nov 10, 2014)

It could be a "she" if that thing it is standing on (protecting?) is an egg sac. 
I generally prefer pets with the same number of eyes as I have, two. ;D Mammal, bird, herp - they all have two eyes each.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

I have friends but no pets, so I'll borrow some from my family in its various extensions.

1. Ferocious, my son's Manx cat
2. Cassidy, one of my daughters' cats, now sadly deceased


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

A collie belonging to my wife's niece.


----------



## dpc (Nov 12, 2014)

Chloe, my elder daughter's other cat, also sadly deceased.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> A collie belonging to my wife's niece.


Love the B&W one. Nicely done dpc


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A collie belonging to my wife's niece.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## jprusa (Nov 13, 2014)

My Chocolate thunder. He is very happy in the water chasing sticks.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Playing 'fetch'. Delilah, a rottweiler belonging to two of my grandchildren.


----------



## yorgasor (Nov 13, 2014)

5D3_0672 by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_5323 by yorgasor, on Flickr

And my personal favorite...


Coyote vs Roadrunner by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> Playing 'fetch'. Delilah, a rottweiler belonging to two of my grandchildren.



And rotties are so good with children.

When my current dogs die, I would like to have a rottie. They are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jat Riski (Nov 15, 2014)

> Hi Jat.
> What is his name, does he come when you call him?
> Nice shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham, the only thing he/she does keeps flies away.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Jat. 
That sounds a lot like one of my cats, ignores me when called, but catches flies if he can, though not as efficiently as a spider, and the trail of mayhem just has to be seen! 

Cheers, Graham. 




Jat Riski said:


> > Hi Jat.
> > What is his name, does he come when you call him?
> > Nice shot.
> >
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 29, 2014)

Cat -1, remote control helicopter 0.....


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Cat -1, remote control helicopter 0.....


Ha! Ha! Ha! Love the "_don't ever do that to me again_" look!


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Cat -1, remote control helicopter 0.....




;D




rpt said:


> Ha! Ha! Ha! Love the "_don't ever do that to me again_" look!



+1


----------



## Roo (Dec 30, 2014)

My sister's Italian Greyhound with her Christmas present.


----------



## sirbokehlot (Jan 4, 2015)

Kitty

7D, EF-S 10-22mm, 1/25, f/4.5, ISO 1000


----------



## pjn0629 (Jan 4, 2015)

The dog my girlfriend and I just got, Bobke

(Ok, so it came from my x100, but to be fair, I bring that around way more often these days than I bust out the 40D)


----------



## andarx (Jan 4, 2015)

Casper


----------



## Dixiekurtz (Jan 14, 2015)

Zorrie 1999-2014


----------



## Dixiekurtz (Jan 14, 2015)

Minnie the beauty queen.


----------



## Dixiekurtz (Jan 14, 2015)

Chuck.


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 14, 2015)

That´s BamBam, done with 6D and Sigma 35mm 1.4 Art.



[br]...bright eyes... by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## RMuzzy (Jan 25, 2015)

5DII with 50L @ f1.2


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2015)

RMuzzy said:


> 5DII with 50L @ f1.2




Very nice. I really like your second picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi RMuzzy. 
Very nice shots, love the expressions, two different stories, one intently focused on something or some action , the other so relaxed, just waiting for someone or something? 

Cheers, Graham. 



RMuzzy said:


> 5DII with 50L @ f1.2


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 31, 2015)

RMuzzy said:


> 5DII with 50L @ f1.2



That top photo is a treasure!

Here's one I took a couple of days ago with the new 100-400L II



Fresh Powder by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## SeanW (Feb 1, 2015)

It had been a hard day.....


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 9, 2015)

Meet Rosie, my aunt's new kitten. Famous words that come to mind: "It's so fluffy... I'm gonna die!" 

EOS-60D, EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM at 1/250s at f/5.6


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 20, 2015)

The groomer put bows in her hair. She is the least girly dog ever! I don't think she enjoys them.



IMG_2890 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 20, 2015)

RMuzzy said:


> 5DII with 50L @ f1.2


Both are great photos


----------



## davejdoe (Feb 24, 2015)

This is my dog Paisley. She's a miniature wire haired Dachshund
She also looks like I usually feel in the morning.





6D - 70-200 f/2.8 IS II - f/2.8 - 1/80 - ISO 1000 - 70mm - 16x9 crop - AWB


----------



## alben (Mar 13, 2015)

My best mate, Watson.


----------



## TeT (Mar 22, 2015)

If I had a dollar for every pet shot... and that's just the ones I took.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 23, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Meet Rosie, my aunt's new kitten. Famous words that come to mind: "It's so fluffy... I'm gonna die!"
> 
> EOS-60D, EF 35mm f/1.4 L USM at 1/250s at f/5.6


Those are some SERIOUS whiskers, especially on the forehead!


----------



## Schmave (Mar 23, 2015)

Here are a couple of my buddy Finnegan:




Finny the Poo by Justin Kane, on Flickr




Handsome Schnauzer by Justin Kane, on Flickr


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 24, 2015)

my pal Fred


----------



## ecka (Mar 26, 2015)

IMG_5740 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Oneand0 (Mar 31, 2015)

Originally I was trying to get a landscape, but after him getting in the frame, I just let it be about him (Big Max).

Mario


----------



## Northstar (May 24, 2015)

ecka said:


> IMG_5740 by ecka84, on Flickr



Great shot!


----------



## Jaccop (Jun 8, 2015)

Kenzo a cairn terrier.


3I9A0097 by Jacco P, on Flickr


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jun 9, 2015)

My furball caught mid-yawn when I rudely woke him up:


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 11, 2015)

LonelyBoy said:


> My furball caught mid-yawn when I rudely woke him up:



Wow, quite a yawn that is!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 23, 2015)

A winters beach day, with Zen.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 3, 2015)

My little Scout 



IMG_4526 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Andy. 
Lovely shot, he/she looks devoted to you, but we all know it was really about the double self portrait, but red shorts with a black top! ;D
Just to be clear, what I'm really saying is wow fantastic detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Andy_Hodapp said:


> My little Scout


----------



## dcm (Jul 24, 2015)

Callie

M3 & 50mm f/1.8 STM, 1/500 at f/1.8 ISO 100. LR export to reduce file size, no adjustments




IMG_1571 by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Jul 24, 2015)

This is Pepper. Being black and white makes her extremely difficult to photograph. Either the white is too bright or the blacks too dark! I don't think even a Sony sensor has enough DR ;D


----------



## Eldar (Jul 24, 2015)

This is the thread my wife is following 

It would be to stretch it, but this charming little fellow could clearly have been my best (4-legged) friend (The Local Lion excluded of course). 

5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II

PS! This is not a B&W image.


----------



## luka567 (Jul 24, 2015)

Is that soil in your mouth, Timi? by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 24, 2015)

Early spring sun, and a day at the beach with Zen


----------



## athena (Sep 20, 2015)

didier


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice picture, athena.

...and welcome to CR.


----------



## athena (Sep 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice picture, athena.
> 
> ...and welcome to CR.




thank you. i look fwd to learning a lot here. its all new.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 21, 2015)

Our little lodger for a couple of weeks..


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Our little lodger for a couple of weeks..




So cute  Nicely done Tinky.


----------



## bjd (Nov 25, 2015)

I think Dave is going blind!

I was stood in the open about 30 yards away, and he still didn't spot me, and got very worried (see the expression) about where I had gone! :-\

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Nov 25, 2015)

Killer

(A friends dog)

Cheers Brian


----------



## Vern (Nov 25, 2015)

Two portraits of my dog Kali - loves chasing those sticks!


----------



## Tinky (Nov 25, 2015)

Our new boy!

Charlie, who came to us via a rescue charity.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Brian. 
Lovely shot. 
That is one expressive look, we had a border collie years ago, first time I realised there was a problem was when I heard her yelp when we were running along the beach (that just made me feel old, I don't run now!) she had run slap bang in to a wooden post left over from a groin. The vet said she probably only had 10% to 20% vision, no more running along the beach at dusk for her. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bjd said:


> I think Dave is going blind!
> 
> I was stood in the open about 30 yards away, and he still didn't spot me, and got very worried (see the expression) about where I had gone! :-\
> 
> Cheers Brian


----------



## Ogreatkman (Nov 28, 2015)

One decent one and one of my dog tearing around the yard.


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Nov 29, 2015)

Harley was gracious enough to model for me as I tried out the new camera. This was a rare instance she wasn't trying to lick the lens! 8)




IMG_0099-2 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 29, 2015)

This was Peaches - someday I hope to have another as good.


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear Friends.
My "Best friend" = The red shoulder Hawks, Mom and Dad, who come to make the nest and have 3 babies on the tree in my front yard.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Mr Surapon. 
Very nice shots, it must be wonderful having these beautiful creatures grace you with their presence. I'm incredibly jealous but then if they were in my tree I'd never get anything done, I'd be too busy watching them. 

Cheers, Graham. 



surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> My "Best friend" = The red shoulder Hawks, Mom and Dad, who come to make the nest and have 3 babies on the tree in my front yard.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi OgreatKman. 
Nice shots, the manic dog is fun but the portrait looks like he swallowed a shoe and is struggling with the laces!  I hope no one was wearing it at the time. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Ogreatkman said:


> One decent one and one of my dog tearing around the yard.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> My "Best friend" = The red shoulder Hawks, Mom and Dad, who come to make the nest and have 3 babies on the tree in my front yard.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Very nice shots, Mr Surapon. Well done.


----------



## TeT (Dec 4, 2015)

Annabon; this will probably be her last winter...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi TeT. 
Interesting shot, I had to really study it to see what drew me in apart from it looks a lot like my moggy. I think it was the focus, the eye that is prominent has the surrounding fur sharper than the eye ball and the other eye is tack sharp, I think this is a plus point not a criticism. Hopefully not her last winter. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TeT said:


> Annabon; probably her last winter


----------



## TeT (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes we hope she will have more time...

THanks,


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
A couple of shots of two of our three cats, they are sisters. I might have taken the portrait bit a touch too literally, I got the flashes and brollies out for this session!  ;D 
White shoot through on the right, silver on the left, flashes set to groups with the key on the right and the fill on the left at 1/8th power, E-TTL with the flash compensation at -1 to -2 1/2. 
Please be constructively critical. 

Do you have any idea how annoying those flashes are?


IMG_9385_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Dozing off on the sheepskin rug on the sofa. 


IMG_9397_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

We both love the sheepskin rug! 


IMG_9372_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

It's hard work looking this good! 


IMG_9375_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> Very nice shots, it must be wonderful having these beautiful creatures grace you with their presence. I'm incredibly jealous but then if they were in my tree I'd never get anything done, I'd be too busy watching them.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Valvebounce .
Have a great Work week.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2015)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Click.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Jon509 (Dec 15, 2015)

This is Jinks; her first Chicago snow!


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2015)

Jon509 said:


> This is Jinks; her first Chicago snow!



So cute 

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## MickDK (Dec 15, 2015)

My best friends  - click to see full size!

Fellini:








Chili:




Garfield:




Andrea:




Fie:


----------



## alben (Dec 15, 2015)

Watson, my beloved Border terrier, just back from having his coat hand stripped, the girls in the parlour put on the bandana! we will use it again on Christmas day,
Regards, Alan


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 21, 2015)

This is my feline friend.
Rebel T2i with Sigma 50mm Art


----------



## luka567 (Jan 8, 2016)

Timi in the snow by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2016)

Very nice picture. Well done, luka567.


----------



## kasperj (Jan 8, 2016)

Leonardo, my 2 year old bengal


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2016)

kasperj said:


> Leonardo, my 2 year old bengal



Great shot. Nicely done.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 8, 2016)

Lync, the baby of our three cats. Shot with Ti1 and 70-200 Mk II. Actually, it was the first shot I took when I unpackaged my 70-200 from Canon.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 8, 2016)

Lync today


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 10, 2016)

A cool summers day at the beach with Zen. He spent the best part of 20min, swimming in water just deep enough for his toes to touch sand, doing laps between two of us. Not bad for a 13.5yo


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2016)

very nice shot, Mr Bean.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 10, 2016)

Click said:


> very nice shot, Mr Bean.


Thanks Click. Walking backwards, with a 5D3 + 24mm lens, trying to keep the camera at water level, without falling was challenging, but worth it


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Mr Bean. 
Your photo seems to have vanished!  magic 

Cheers, Graham. 




Mr Bean said:


> A cool summers day at the beach with Zen. He spent the best part of 20min, swimming in water just deep enough for his toes to touch sand, doing laps between two of us. Not bad for a 13.5yo


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, I've noticed that over the past few days. I login to Google Photos to store the images, then post the link. But I noticed that Google Photos has changed, along with sharing aspects. So, for some bizarre reason, the images appear for a day or so, then disappear. Not entirely clear why.

Update: Ah ha, its back. Just found an option in Google Photos to "share" the picture. Seems odd, I'm pretty sure I've always had these things setup to share.

Update 2: Hmm, not showing again.

With some fiddling, its back.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jan 13, 2016)

This is meg, our jr/mini foxy. She is a terror.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice shot, Gnocchi.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 14, 2016)

Cooling off in the snow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi Mr Bean. 
It's back now, well worth the wait, an excellent shot. Importantly Zen looks to be enjoying himself. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mr Bean said:


> A cool summers day at the beach with Zen. He spent the best part of 20min, swimming in water just deep enough for his toes to touch sand, doing laps between two of us. Not bad for a 13.5yo


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Bean.
> It's back now, well worth the wait, an excellent shot. Importantly Zen looks to be enjoying himself.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Thanks Graham. Zen was relaxed and enjoyed the day. I was, on the other hand, a little nervous, walking backwards in the ocean, with a camera in my hands thinking, "....must not fall over....must not fall over..." 
But, then again, that's why I have camera insurance 
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Cooling off in the snow.


Nice one. It reminds me of my old Labrador, who used to love visits to the snow.


----------



## Cog (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## sedwards (Feb 22, 2016)

nobody wants to play with me 


Mr. Lonely by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## applecider (Sep 9, 2016)

Chewie pounces on Oregon coast. Where dogs can be dogs and run free except for small areas and national seashore type parks.


----------



## alben (Oct 31, 2016)

My boy Watson, have posted some pictures of him before, as he grows older still only 4, the camera loves him.

Alan


----------



## gh4photos (Nov 1, 2016)

Sammy, our mini labradoodle


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 1, 2016)

End of October, snap of the lad..


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice picture, Arthur.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Click, some great pictures in this thread, love all the dogs in here.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Arthur. 
I'm more of a cat person myself (I grew up with dogs and we have had a dog), but that is a really nice atmospheric shot of your dog. 

Cheers, Graham. 




arthurbikemad said:


> End of October, snap of the lad..


----------



## arthurbikemad (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks Graham, the day I took the photo was unusually warm for this time of year, 20C and crystal clear sky's, I love sunstars and lens flare so took advantaged of my filter fitted 70-200's easy flare up and set the sun behind the doodle to snap the shot.


----------



## applecider (Apr 23, 2018)

This thread is dormant but on topic so rather than create a new one...

Here is a portrait of mother and pup about five weeks into pups life.

These are wirehaired pointing griffons, my five year old chewie and baby Lucy.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 25, 2018)

applecider said:


> This thread is dormant but on topic so rather than create a new one...
> 
> Here is a portrait of mother and pup about five weeks into pups life.
> 
> These are wirehaired pointing griffons, my five year old chewie and baby Lucy.


OMG so cute!


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2018)

So cute  Nicely done, applecider.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 11, 2019)

Thought I would post a coupleof shots of my boys. Dogs are one of natures greatest gifts to us


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 11, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Thought I would post a coupleof shots of my boys. Dogs are one of natures greatest gifts to us
> View attachment 185604
> View attachment 185603


The look of your dog is pure love!
A wonderful picture of a wonderful dog.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 11, 2019)

applecider said:


> Chewie pounces on Oregon coast. Where dogs can be dogs and run free except for small areas and national seashore type parks.


Nice shot, nice dog!


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 11, 2019)

Eloise.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

Sam at the sea (again)


7DmkII with 100-400mm at 400mm, f/6.3
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

Fetching a ball brings out all the energy (and competition to beat other dogs )


7DmkII with 100-400mm at 400mm, f/6.3
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

But eventually all energy is spent - and fetching the ball is delegated to us 


7DmkII with S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1
W.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 17, 2019)

Some more shots of my best buddies. I do find them a great way to practice my skills for wildlife photography.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 4, 2019)

Labdoc said:


> Eloise.


A nice and unusual shot!


----------



## TominNJ (Nov 15, 2019)

our little guy during the first use of my new softbox. Not in studio but with a studio light. 5D IV 70-200/2.8 II


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2019)

Nicely done, TominNJ.


----------



## Natalie777 (Nov 23, 2019)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing, guys! Unfortunately, my dog died last month. I'm not ready to adopt a new dog, I need time. But I still have a cat, she is about 13 years old. I should say, after my dog passed away, I started thinking more about taking care of my pets (of course, I took them to a vet regularly and gave all necessary vitamins and supplements), but now I realize that my cat is also old, and maybe I should do more for her. I read a lot on the topic. By the way, I found Pet Express pharmacy that allows to read the descriptions of all meds for pets that are sold there (it is convenient as you can always check side effects, contraindications, etc.). So, do you do anything special for your pets when they get older?
P.S. Sorry, if this is a wrong place to ask.


----------

